# Mustang/Standardbred cross mare



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Well since there is such a debate as to whether that draft mare was ex rodeo or not I've decided to keep snooping. I found this cute little girl. I asked for better pictures, preferably ones that were recent.

Shes 15.5 and 3 1/2yr. She is fairly broken to ride, has been used on trails goes over bridges and in water. Shes good with voice commands. They're working on neck reining which isnt necessary for what I want her for. Shes a good size, good training that we can just adjust for english. They want $750 for her.

A Standardbred Mustang - North Florida

What do you think of her build, from as much as you can see anyway?

Do you think she may be a good match for what I'm looking for?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

she's cute


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

SHe is cute. There is no such thing as 15.5 hands, unless there meaning 15 and a half hands other wise she is 16.1. There are only 4 inches in a hand. I think she is worth the price and definantly worth a look.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, saying she's 15.5 hands is like saying you're 4'13", not 5'1. My step sister keeps saying she's "4'12 or something like that." We keep saying, "No, you're 5'." =]

I think she is super cute. She isn't a bad price either. =]


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I agree on the 15.5hh thing. Which makes me very cautious. 
Personally speaking, buying a horse from someone uneducated about horses, is liable to end with an uneducated horse. At least in my experiences it has.

She is cute but her croup is awful steep.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

On that note, from her picture, I don't believe for a cotton pickin second she's actually 16hh+. She looks MAAAAYBE 15hh, if she's lucky. 

To be totally frank, I don't find her cute. I think her conformation is poor at best, she looks extremely weak through the back and hips. A bit of muscle will help, she looks like a 2 year old, she's all bones and angles (not to mean skinny, but just kind of "askew" like that awkward 2 year old phase so many horses hit). Her front end is very poorly aligned, with no chest depth.

As far as English, think long and hard. Being part Standardbred, she's very likely to invent all sorts of gaits that have no place in the English show ring. A lot don't, but it's a challange you may have to face.

I think you could do a LOT better for $750. I think that's a ridiculous price, she just looks conformationally unstable all over in my mind. I don't think she'd hold up well to any sort of serious hard work, and she sure as heck doesn't look like much of a jumper at first glance from the way she's built. If she's actually almost 4 year olds, this is pretty much what she's going to look like the rest of her life. With the economy the way it is, I think you could pick up something much nicer, with a lot more potential.

But that's just my honest opinion.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how old that picture is since she has a full winter coat. No way she would still be alive due to the Fla heat if she still had that coat. I would think he meant 15 1/2h but she does look offly short in the picture, which I also noticed. Again, I don't know when it was taken.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what you are looking for, but I decided to help you out.
Here's some for under $1000 that I found, that I feel are nice looking horses.

I really like the overall appearance of this gelding, he looks very sweet, and looks pretty sturdy to me. Nothing bad is glaring out at me about his conformation.:
Romeo - Brown Paint for Sale in Arcadia, Florida FL - FREE Ads

She's pretty, not the best conformation, but nothing terrible.:
Bedazzling Centerfold - White Paint for Sale in Holly Hill, Florida FL - FREE Ads

I don't know how small you are willing to go, but if 14.2HH isn't terrible for you, I absolutely love this guy. He looks like a great all around horse:
Twilight's Emmett - Grey Appaloosa for Sale in Pinellas Park, Florida FL - FREE Ads

I think this mare is pretty, but based on her ad the people seem rather uneducated. It's up to you if you would want to chance talking to them or not. I personally get turned off of ads with bad grammar... but she is pretty =]:
ducthes - Bay Paint for Sale in Lakebutler, Florida FL - FREE Ads

I'm not trying to be rude, just thought I'd throw some more options out there.
Hope you find the horse of your dreams!


----------



## Lollygag (Aug 26, 2009)

If that horse is even 15 hands I'm a donkey. Please don't buy from these people they are obviously clueless back yard breeders. That horse is a cute project but horses like her sell for $75 at the auction every day.

Take a knowledgeable person you trust to the auction or contact a reputable rescue.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

From the ones you listed, Ducthes (what kind of name is that?) is the only one I like. She looks like shes got draft in her looking at her butt lol.

I contacted the owners.

Hehe apparently I'm not the grandest at picking horses out!

On the plus side, my instructor is taking me to see a 6yr 16h+ Hanovarian gelding that her friend has. Apparently shes been paying someone to ride him and care for him and doesnt want to pay it anymore. I will probably be going to see him sometime this weekend as well.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry to double post. They e-mailed me back about her and I looked at her walking video.

_Hi, Sara.

If you go to our website www.oakridgefoxtrotterhorses.com you can see
a short video of her. This was made last spring. I'm leading her so
you can see that she's calm on the lead. I will tell you that she is
young and has things to learn. She hasn't been ridden a great deal so
the saddling process, while not difficult, needs careful handling.
She doesn't spook at anything particular and has learned to go into
water. She's really great on the trail. We've had our granddaughter
on her and another young rider just the other day and she was fine.
She will stand for the farrier once she remembers who he is. She is
OK with the vet - I can give her her shots. I haven't noticed any
particular problems when she's in heat. She is not an aggressive
horse and seems to get along with other horses.

She was born here on our farm so we've raised her. She looks striking
under saddle. We are anxious to sell her because we have just
acquired too many horses for the amount of land we have for pasture.
In other words, we'll make you a GREAT deal.

_Link to her video on youtube. She squares up when she stops so maybe you can get a better idea of her height and build?






Now keep in mind, that video was shot Dec '08. Shes probably filled out a bit more since then and shes probably a bit taller than video'ed


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

If you were going to use her for trails possibly. I wouldn't honestly spend more than maybe $300 on her. In this market, she just isn't worth it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Agreed. And there are LOTS of little "hidden" messages. If she's such a great trail horse, then why exactly is she a problem for saddling? Don't let the wording fool you - for one reason or another, this filly is a problem to saddle. And she stands for the farrier "once she remembers?" Ok, so is your farrier going to be impressed when she tries to kill him because of lack of proper training?

All I see is a badly conformed, half-broke bucket of problems with a nice big hefty price tag. If you're deadset on having her, make sure you count on the next few years you're going to need getting her properly trained.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

if its any consolation, my instructor doesn't like her either. But I am going to see that TB mare, Dutchess on Sunday. =D


----------

